# Grand Seiko GMT



## allanvalle

Lots of Q&D pics


----------



## Dennis Smith

Wow! STUNNING!
I haven't seen that particular version before.
I NEED details....
What's the size (diameter, thickness, lug)?
Is the crystal sapphire and domed?
Email me with the specifics regarding price and dealer ( [email protected] )
One more question I've been wanting to ask a Spring Drive owner...
Does the second hand tick like an automatic or does it Gliiiiide smoothly like the old accutron electric movements?
Cheers,
Thanks for posting such a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## funkright

*DUDE THAT ROCKS! Grand Seiko GMT*

Love it.. makes me miss my Seiko MMSD600.. shoulda never sold that one.. o|


----------



## Plissken

Great pictures! Nice to see GS has the common sense to put the 24 hour numerals on the bezel in superluminova. I don't think I've seen that before on a GMT watch.


----------



## funkright

Dennis Smith said:


> Wow! STUNNING!
> I haven't seen that particular version before.
> I NEED details....
> What's the size (diameter, thickness, lug)?
> Is the crystal sapphire and domed?
> Email me with the specifics regarding price and dealer ( [email protected] )
> One more question I've been wanting to ask a Spring Drive owner...
> Does the second hand tick like an automatic or does it Gliiiiide smoothly like the old accutron electric movements?
> Cheers,
> Thanks for posting such a beauty! Congrats!


Here is an image file with some of the specs:


----------



## tomahawk

Very nice! :-! Is it ok to ask how much that costs? I'm seriously
thinking of getting one... HMMMM.....  Tnx for posting, and wear
it in good health.


----------



## tomahawk

Plissken said:


> Great pictures! Nice to see GS has the common sense to put the 24 hour numerals on the bezel in superluminova. I don't think I've seen that before on a GMT watch.


Yup, it is a nice and practical touch. Wish other GMT makers had
the same sense. :roll:


----------



## allanvalle

tomahawk said:


> Very nice! :-! Is it ok to ask how much that costs? I'm seriously
> thinking of getting one... HMMMM.....  Tnx for posting, and wear
> it in good health.


$4,998 from Seiya Japan. It only takes 3 days from Japan via EMS shipping. Good luck. If it said Swiss made on this one I do believe it would be 2-3x more.


----------



## tomahawk

allanvalle said:


> $4,998 from Seiya Japan. It only takes 3 days from Japan via EMS shipping. Good luck. If it said Swiss made on this one I do believe it would be 2-3x more.


Gracias Amigo, for the info.  You are correct, a Swiss none will certainly cost more $$$$$. Cheers


----------

